# 12. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW  - Umfrage Termin



## marlob (2 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade drüber nachgedacht wann denn wieder SPS-Forum Stammtisch ist. Und damit jeder rechtzeitig planen kann, starte ich schon mal eine Umfrage.

Stattfinden wird das ganze, wie immer, im Runkelkrug. ( Lipperlandstern kennt sich dort bestens aus und wir für uns sicher wieder einen Tisch reservieren)

Für Leute die noch nie da waren. Es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen. Wir sitzen in einer gemütlichen Runde zusammen. Es wird gegessen, etwas getrunken und ab und zu etwas gefachsimpelt :wink: Und wer weiss, vielleicht taucht ja noch ein Überraschungsgast mit den geheimnisvollen Initialen HH auf

Wie die Umfrage ergeben hat, findet der Stammtisch am 18.10.  ab 19 Uhr statt


----------



## Tommi (2 August 2019)

Danke für den Start des Projektes... ich/wir melden uns...


----------



## Tommi (10 August 2019)

Heute ist ein großer Artikel über den Runkelkrug in einer Bielefelder Zeitung.
Da steht, das Einzugsgebiet wäre von Hamm bis Minden.

Das stimmt nicht, es geht mindestens von Holland bis Rügen .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 August 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Heute ist ein großer Artikel über den Runkelkrug in einer Bielefelder Zeitung.
> Da steht, das Einzugsgebiet wäre von Hamm bis Minden.
> 
> Das stimmt nicht, es geht mindestens von Holland bis Rügen .




Schreib das mal als Leserbrief


----------



## PN/DP (10 August 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> mindestens von Holland bis Rügen


War der Markus nicht auch schon mal im Runkelkrug? Oder hat er es nie geschafft?

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> War der Markus nicht auch schon mal im Runkelkrug? Oder hat er es nie geschafft?
> 
> Harald



War er, beim ersten Treffen.


----------



## Tommi (11 August 2019)

Ich habe zunächst mal die Ost-West-Achse bewertet.

Nord-Süd kommt dran, wenn Jesper mal kommt...........


----------



## Heinileini (11 August 2019)

Tommi, Du bist auf dem besten Wege, Dich vom OstWestFalen zum NordSüdFalen emporzuarbeiten!!! 

PS:
Wollte Dir jetzt den RunkelkrugArtikel schicken, den ich heute Morgen mühsam eingescant habe … und was sehe ich jetzt? Seit 18 Minuten ist der Artikel direkt bei https://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/m...rug-ein-echter-Lieblingsort-am-Stadtrand.html einzusehen!
Here it comes: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Runkelkrug-NW-19810-3.pdf


----------



## mredel (13 August 2019)

Da freue ich mich, ein paar Mitglieder kennenzulernen.
Von Dortmund aus nach Bielefeld zukommen ist ja auch nicht ganz so weit.
Grüße
Micha


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2019)

Hallo Micha, ich freue mich Dich kennenzulernen!


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2019)

Heinrich, danke für das Kompliment...


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2019)

Wo ist meine Signatur?


----------



## Tommi (13 August 2019)

Da isse ja wieder, ich bin nicht gemacht für das Smartphone...


----------



## mredel (14 August 2019)

mredel schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich, ein paar Mitglieder kennenzulernen.
> Von Dortmund aus nach Bielefeld zukommen ist ja auch nicht ganz so weit.
> Grüße
> Micha



Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, ne bzw. kommt jemand aus der Nähe Dortmund oder Umgebung, ich habe gesehen die öffentliche Anbindung ist ja nicht ganz so einfach dahin?!
Wäre nett, ansonsten dank Carsharing muss ich mir mal ein Auto wiedermal ausleihen.

Angenehme Woche soweit für alle beteiligten.

Danke und Grüße
Micha


----------



## Heinileini (16 August 2019)

mredel schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall . . . Dortmund . . . mal ein Auto . . .


. . . Bielefeld.

Zwei Tipps für alle (insbesondere für alle, die glauben, Bielefeld gebe es gar nicht):

1.) A2 zwischen AS-Bielefeld-Süd (26) und AS-Bielefeld-Ost (27): 
8ung! KnöllchenAutomat (Bielefelds "HauptEinnahmeQuelle"! ) !

2.) Direkt nach Verlassen der A2 an AS-Bielefeld-Ost (27) in Richtung Bielefeld Zentrum auf B66 (Lagesche Str.):
8ung! KnöllchenAutomat!

PS:
Beginnt die diesjährige "Sitzung" wieder um 19:00 ?


----------



## mredel (16 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> . . . Bielefeld.
> 
> insbesondere für alle, die glauben, Bielefeld gebe es gar nicht
> 
> ...


----------



## Heinileini (16 August 2019)

mredel schrieb:


> . . . Bielefeld gebe es gar nicht . . .
> Woher stammt das denn eigentlich??


Siehe z.B.: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld-Verschwörung


----------



## Heinileini (20 August 2019)

Heutiger Nachtrag (keine Entwarnung!!!):
https://www.nw.de/lokal/bielefeld/m...stoesst-Bielefelder-A-2-Anlage-vom-Thron.html
Anhang anzeigen BielBliNW-19820.pdf


----------



## marlob (20 August 2019)

mredel schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall, ne bzw. kommt jemand aus der Nähe Dortmund oder Umgebung, ich habe gesehen die öffentliche Anbindung ist ja nicht ganz so einfach dahin?!
> Wäre nett, ansonsten dank Carsharing muss ich mir mal ein Auto wiedermal ausleihen.
> 
> Angenehme Woche soweit für alle beteiligten.
> ...


Mit der Deutschen Bahn gibts doch eine Direktverbindung von Dortmund nach Bielefeld. Wir sind meist im Brenner Hotel. Wenn du da auch übernachtest, dann können wir dich von da zum Runkelkrug mitnehmen, bzw das Taxi teilen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 August 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Siehe z.B.: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld-Verschwörung



Wenn ihr auf dem Forumstreffen beweisen könnt, das es Bielefeld nicht gibt,
Könnt ihr 1 Mio € bekommen. 

https://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/bielefeld-verschwoerung-wettbewerb-101.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 August 2019)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn *ihr* auf dem Forumstreffen beweisen könnt, das es Bielefeld nicht gibt,
> Könnt ihr 1 Mio € bekommen.
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/bielefeld-verschwoerung-wettbewerb-101.html
> ...




Das deutet schon wieder auf einen Stammtisch ohne den RN hin ........ :shock:


----------



## Heinileini (23 August 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das deutet schon wieder auf einen Stammtisch ohne den RN hin ........ :shock:


Genau, Axel! Aber diesmal - im Gegensatz zu bisher - hat er anscheinend den Vorsatz, nicht nach Bielefeld zum ForumsTreffen zu kommen.
Schliesslich spricht diesmal 1 Million Gründe dagegen, sich in Bielefeld blicken zu lassen!


----------



## marlob (23 August 2019)

Ich glaube ja, das es RN gar nicht gibt. Wahrscheinlich gaukelt uns das Forum diesen Nutzer nur vor.[emoji23]
Ich biete 1 Million x 3x10^-7 Liter Bier für denjenigen, der beweisen kann, das es RN wirklich gibt[emoji481]

Gesendet von meinem moto g(7) plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 August 2019)

Ich glaube wenn das so weiter geht, wird mein Account gelöscht.


----------



## marlob (24 August 2019)

Es wird also der 18.10. 
Mein Zimmer im Brennerhotel ist schon gebucht
@Axel
Reservierst du wieder einen Tisch für uns?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 August 2019)

marlob schrieb:


> @Axel
> Reservierst du wieder einen Tisch für uns?



Wird diese Woche erledigt :s11:


----------



## mredel (26 August 2019)

marlob schrieb:


> Mit der Deutschen Bahn gibts doch eine Direktverbindung von Dortmund nach Bielefeld. Wir sind meist im Brenner Hotel. Wenn du da auch übernachtest, dann können wir dich von da zum Runkelkrug mitnehmen, bzw das Taxi teilen



Ich werde mit der Bahn nach Bielefeld fahren und mir dann ein Auto mieten für den Abend, das wird interessant und lustig werden!

VG
Michael


----------



## Tommi (26 August 2019)

Da fährt auch ein Bus vom Bahnhof direkt bis zum Runkelkrug. Möchtest Du genauere Infos?

https://www.ostwestfalen-lippe-bus...._bus/view/mdb/kursbuch/mdb_273658_bvo_350.pdf


----------



## PN/DP (27 August 2019)

Ich bin auch wieder im Brenner Hotel.

Harald


----------



## Tommi (31 August 2019)

Die Umfrage ist seit ein paar Tagen geschlossen.
Wird es der 18.10.?


----------



## Heinileini (31 August 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist seit ein paar Tagen geschlossen.
> Wird es der 18.10.?


Ja, so steht es in #25 - aber zur Uhrzeit hat sich noch keiner geäussert - wie gehabt 19:00?


----------



## Tommi (31 August 2019)

Oh, wer liest, ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 September 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wird diese Woche erledigt :s11:



Tisch ist reserviert. Erstmal für 10 Personen. Es ist der Tisch gleich links neben der Tür. Da haben wir schon öfter gesessen.


----------



## Heinileini (1 September 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Tisch ist reserviert. Erstmal für 10 Personen.


Wenn alle 9 kommen, die für den 18. Okt. gestimmt haben, sowie die beiden[SUP]1)[/SUP], die ich noch per PN "motivieren" konnte und als ÜberraschungsGast hoffentlich auch der rostigeNagel, dann wären wir schon 12 ...

[SUP]1)[/SUP] ich verrate nix, nur, dass es ein Steinhäger ist und ein Bielefelder, dessen UserNamen man eher mit Gütersloh assoziiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn alle 9 kommen, die für den 18. Okt. gestimmt haben, sowie die beiden[SUP]1)[/SUP], die ich noch per PN "motivieren" konnte und als ÜberraschungsGast hoffentlich auch der rostigeNagel, dann wären wir schon 12 ...
> 
> [SUP]1)[/SUP] ich verrate nix, nur, dass es ein Steinhäger ist und ein Bielefelder, dessen UserNamen man eher mit Gütersloh assoziiert.




Dann rücken wir halt enger zusammen oder spielen Die Reise nach Jerusalem. Wer verliert muss an der Bar sitzen.


----------



## MFreiberger (4 September 2019)

Moin Zusammen,



Heinileini schrieb:


> Wenn alle 9 kommen, die für den 18. Okt. gestimmt haben, sowie die beiden[SUP]1)[/SUP], die ich noch per PN "motivieren" konnte und als ÜberraschungsGast hoffentlich auch der rostigeNagel, dann wären wir schon 12 ...
> 
> [SUP]1)[/SUP] ich verrate nix, nur, dass es ein Steinhäger ist und ein Bielefelder, dessen UserNamen man eher mit Gütersloh assoziiert.



@Heinileini: danke für die "Motivierung"!

Ja, ich bin dabei, der Termin ist im Kalender eingetragen.

VG

Mario


----------



## marlob (4 September 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann rücken wir halt enger zusammen oder spielen Die Reise nach Jerusalem. Wer verliert muss an der Bar sitzen.


Muss man sich dann mit dem Kellner unterhalten Obwohl, mein "Lieblingskellner" ist ja nicht mehr da


----------



## marlob (4 September 2019)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> [SUP]1)[/SUP] ich verrate nix, nur, dass es ein Steinhäger ist und ein Bielefelder, dessen UserNamen man eher mit Gütersloh assoziiert.


Wikipedia sagt "...Der *Steinhäger* ist eine mit Wacholder aromatisierte Spirituose...."

Dann bin ich ja mal gespanntROFLMAO:


----------



## MFreiberger (4 September 2019)

marlob schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt "...Der *Steinhäger* ist eine mit Wacholder aromatisierte Spirituose...."
> 
> Dann bin ich ja mal gespanntROFLMAO:



So ist es


----------



## Tommi (13 September 2019)

Moin Jungs,

kann jemand 1m H07V-U 2,5mm² grüngelb für den Wimpelhalter mitbringen?
Ich hab' nischt mehr.
Möglichst im Schraubstock geradegezogen. Biegen tun wir das Teil dann vor
Ort, ich bringe ne Zange mit.

Bitte um Info, danke.


----------



## dingo (13 September 2019)

Moin Tommi,
kein Thema, bringe ich mit.


----------



## Heinileini (13 September 2019)

dingo schrieb:


> Moin Tommi,
> kein Thema, bringe ich mit.


Aber Vooorsicht dingo! Nich am Draht packen! Denk bitte daran, dass Tommi es nicht ernst gemeint hat, als er erst vor 3 Tagen schrieb:


Tommi schrieb:


> Der Draht ist grüngelb, da kann nichts passieren... :grin:


​


----------



## Tommi (14 September 2019)

@ Kolja: schön, daß Du auch kommst :s12:

@ Heinrich: Du bist unglaublich...


----------



## Miele (17 September 2019)

Moin, 

ich versuche es auch einzurichten, wird sich aber in den nächsten zwei Wochen raustellen sitze aktuell  in noch Europa. (räusper)

Keine Sorge nur beruflich sonst gibt es hier nicht viel warum  man auswanderen sollte.

Gruß 

Miele 

Sent from my BBE100-4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlob (14 Oktober 2019)

Am kommenden Freitag, 18.10.2019 ab 19 Uhr geht es los im Runkelkrug. Ich hoffe es sind alle dabei


----------



## Tommi (14 Oktober 2019)

Sieht gut aus...


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Oktober 2019)

stand heute: ja!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 Oktober 2019)

yep, ist fest eingeplant


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (18 Oktober 2019)

Leute, ich werde es heute vmtl. nicht schaffen. Hausbau und ein strammer Zeitplan machen mir leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung :sad:

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!!! Würde mich jedoch freuen, wenn ich den ein oder anderen Ende November in Nürnberg sehe... ihr findet mich an allen drei Tagen in Halle 5, Stand 232 *(INSYS icom)*. Wer noch Eintrittsgutscheine möchte, möge sich bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Tommi (19 Oktober 2019)

So, wieder mal ist einer der wichtigsten Abende des Jahres Geschichte.
Es war toll wie immer.
Grüngelber Schweißdraht und Wimpelhaltermaterial für 119 Jahre.
Außerdem super Gespräche und Diskussionen.

Ich bin wieder dabei, in Bielefeld, Rügen, Bremerhaven oder sonst wo...


----------



## dingo (19 Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich hatte ich mit mehr Widerstand gerechnet.


Zur Bestellung des möglichst gerade gezogenen 2,5 PE Draht hatte ich Spaßes halber einen Schweißdraht in eine PE Isolierung geschoben.

…aber Tommi hat souverän den präparierten „PE“ zum traditionellen Stammtisch- Wimpel den Halter wie immer perfekt angefertigt…
…nächstes Mal nehme ich einen 10mm- Rundstahl den ich als 2,5 PE Draht tarne!

Der Stammtisch war einmal mehr eine super Sache!
Hatte die Ehre, Gentleman


----------



## Blockmove (19 Oktober 2019)

Ist da ein Pnoz Muli zu sehen?
Das wäre keine SPS, sondern nur ein konfigurierbaren Schaltgerät.
Passt doch gar nicht zum Forum


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich bin wieder dabei, in Bielefeld, Rügen, Bremerhaven oder sonst wo...


... oder am Bielefelder AirPort ... hattest Du nicht kürzlich angekündigt, Tommi, dass Du diesen als alternativen TreffPunkt für den SPS-Forum-Regional-Stammtisch-NRW vorschlagen/anregen/diskutieren wolltest?
Zuerst hatte ich gedacht, Du wartest damit noch, bis die Runde komplett ist, also Miele, mredel, Peter Gedöns und Sven Rothenpieler (Habt ihr's gespürt? Wir haben an euch gedacht!) eingetroffen sind, die mehr oder weniger ihre Teilnahme angekündigt hatten. Später war ich selbst zu sehr abgelenkt und hatte das Thema total verdrängt.  



dingo schrieb:


> …aber Tommi hat souverän den präparierten „PE“ zum traditionellen Stammtisch- Wimpel den Halter wie immer perfekt angefertigt…


Absolut! Das hat er ... und dabei ein Gesicht gemacht ... ich hätte zu gerne seine Gedanken lesen können! 
Ich glaube, Tommi hat mitleidsvoll gedacht "der arme dingo ist jetzt auch auf ein chinesisches PE-Plagiat reingefallen - aber ich lasse mir nichts anmerken".

Mein besonderer Dank für's Kommen gilt dem sympathischen Neuling in unserer Runde Mario (MFreiberger) und - nicht zum erstenmal - Harald (PN/DP), der sich nie durch die weite Anfahrt abschrecken lässt (entspricht immerhin ziemlich genau einer Anfahrt aus z.B. Augsburg)!
Mario konnte unser DurchschnittsAlter ordentlich senken. Zugegeben, das hätte ich auch tun können (durch mein FernBleiben vom Treffen), aber so war es mir viiiel lieber!

Besten Dank noch - last, not least - an die drei von acht Teilnehmern, die mit uns ihren Geburtstag nachgefeiert haben!

In "freudiger Erwartung" des nächsten Treffens ...

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Miele (19 Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute tut mir leid daß ich es nicht geschafft habe, (hätte früher Bescheid sagen sollen mein Fehler) leider komme ich mit dem ganzen Brexit Stress nicht raus die prüfen meine bleibe Erlaubnis nach dem 31.10.19. Denn nächsten stammtisch oder andere treffen werde ich hoffentlich wieder dran teilnehmen können. 

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 2 XL mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi (19 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Michael,

komm beim nächsten Mal, dann diskutieren wir das! 

Oh, ich meinte natürlich Dieter...


----------

